# William Boyce



## clavichorder

There may be a thread for this one, good Baroque composers often get more attention than I tend to think. I love this composer's symphonies, they are baroque. And isn't this piece pretty famous? 




I'll delete this thread and post in the other one if there already is one.


----------



## presto

Boyce is a great composer, if you like Handel you’ll like William Boyce.
It’s a pity it’s mainly the 8 symphonies he’s known for, a set of 12 overtures (the same as symphonies in all but name) are just as good but don’t get recorded nearly as much.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I missed this thread. Agree with member presto above. I have a nice recording of those symphonies played by The English Concert under Trevor Pinnock (on period instruments). Also a serenata, _Solomon_ under Roy Goodman (on period instruments). Don't expect a Handel _Solomon_ but do expect a fine entertainment nonetheless!


----------



## Manxfeeder

I agree with you all; what's not to like about his music?


----------



## Sid James

I used to have a tape with all 8 of Boyce's symphonies - with the Wurttemburg Chamber Orchestra under Jorg Faerber. I liked it a lot. Yes, he was quite like Handel, there is a fair bit of "solidity" in his music, but it came across to me (then) as being kind of somewhat more straightforward and "direct" than the German...


----------



## presto

Sid James said:


> I used to have a tape with all 8 of Boyce's symphonies - with the Wurttemburg Chamber Orchestra under Jorg Faerber. I liked it a lot. Yes, he was quite like Handel, there is a fair bit of "solidity" in his music, but it came across to me (then) as being kind of somewhat more straightforward and "direct" than the German...


Ha ha that takes me back, I got to know the symphonies from the same recording but on LP. 
I loved collecting those old Turnabout recordings, very interesting repertory and amusing sleeve covers.


----------



## GoneBaroque

Here are some examples:
















Rob


----------



## presto

Thanks for the links Rob, I was amused at the second one with the rather frail elderly lady introducing the music then being given a violin to join the orchestra................I wasn’t expecting that!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

presto said:


> Boyce is a great composer, if you like Handel you'll like William Boyce.
> It's a pity it's mainly the 8 symphonies he's known for, a set of 12 overtures (the same as symphonies in all but name) are just as good but don't get recorded nearly as much.


Yes he was good. But he did not think highly on Handel. Might one reason he is less known today.


----------

